# Remove wheel stickers?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I have gram lights and I am painting them bright green like on the rayswheels.co.jp web site on the NSX...i was wondering how to get the "gram light" stickers off the rims without ripping them and if it would be possible to reapply them. Or would I just have to buy new ones to put on...cuz i dont want to get rid of the stickers once i paint them...thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i couldn't find the pic, but that sounds fugly. i think once u take the sticker off, u'd have to buy a new one. please don't do that though.


----------

